# Cloudy water



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I just converted my 60 gallon freshwater to saltwater. I added base sand (sugar sized) and base rock and have the proper salt content.

This was done just over 24 hours ago and the water is still very cloudy. Should I stop the filters and pumps to speed the clearing or would that not help at all?

I'm hoping to add the live rock and sand as well as a couple of snails and crabs tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

I think sand of any sort can take up to 3 days to clear up. I have heard that running your filter during this time can actually ruin it or at the least clog it up. Not sure. My tank took about a day to clear.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr Fishy said:


> I just converted my 60 gallon freshwater to saltwater. I added base sand (sugar sized) and base rock and have the proper salt content.
> 
> This was done just over 24 hours ago and the water is still very cloudy. Should I stop the filters and pumps to speed the clearing or would that not help at all?
> 
> ...


When you say "converted", how did you go about this process? Sometimes on the internet a member will say something in such a way that makes me raise an eyebrow, and this is one of those cases. I want to make sure you are getting off to a good start! 

Also, what type of filters are you running?


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I did a complete tear down and scrubbed everything clean. Started with a bare tank and added water/salt then added base rock and sand.

Hardware that's running:

Fluval 305 with nothing but carbon in it
Sea Clone 100 protein skimmer http://www.aquariumguys.com/seprsk.html
AA 24W UV sterilizer http://www.aa-aquarium.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=61
2 - Maxi-Jet 400 power heads
2 - 300W heaters (one set slightly lower as a backup)

I'm using Instant Ocean salt mix. 15 pounds of salt and I'm still coming in it 1.021 SG


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You've done everything right, nice job. Its hard to tell if you are describing a bacterial bloom or if you just have sand which has not settled. I would probably turn off the canister filter to see if that helps. I would also add live rock and sand from the very beginning. I realize the it may be hard to even see what you are doing, but the live rock could help to settle things down if this is a bacterial bloom.

I would try to avoid adding anything to the tank at this point that would feed on microfauna. You should encourage large microfauna populations and really want to see thriving copepods and amphipods in the tank before you consider snails, crabs, or small fish.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

it takes several days for the water to clear up. sometimes it can take a week. wipe you glass as this could just be silt setteling on the inside glass. turn off you uv so the biological filtration will seed faster. the other thing is how did you mix your water? if you started with salt first and while adding water this can also cause the water to be cloudy. always start with water first and add salt and bring up the sg to desired level otherwise precipitation can occur causing cloudy water.


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I filled the aquarium 3/4 of the way with water and then added the salt. I made sure it was fully dissolved before adding the base rock and sand. 

Yesterday I added the live rock and live sand, which made it really cloudy again. 

If I turn the UV sterilizer off will I be faced with a huge algae bloom that will tough to get control of?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr Fishy said:


> If I turn the UV sterilizer off will I be faced with a huge algae bloom that will tough to get control of?


 
no i don't even have a uv on my setup. i used to have one but realized that i dont need it.


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

Things are clearing up nicely. I added 18 hermit crabs and we'll see how they do before I add anything else, but so far so good.

I was going to attach a picture, but my camera battery is dead, so I'll do that as soon as the battery is charged up. LOL


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

And here's a few pics..


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Things are looking good. I will tell you, I am a big believer in the UV Sterilizer, at least until 3 or 4 months after you add your last fish. The sterile environment that the UV helps to create by killing disease causing pathogens is very helpful during the stocking period. I also see the UV as a great tool to preventing the spread of disease, should a newly acquired fish show parasites or other issues that went unnoticed in quarantine, or presented themselves unexpectedly after quarantine. 

What types of fish are you considering?


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I'm considering clowns and tangs because I may opt to go reef with it at some point after everything is doing very well.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You seem like an old pro at this. Normally, I'd say that the live rock design is not what you'd want on a tank this size, because usually you'd be keeping smaller fish that really need a more secretive rock structure to call home. But in your case this isn't an issue. You've created a design that is open and will allow for coral placement, has plenty of space for coral growth, and open swimming space for the fish you have picked, which are open water fish.

I will caution you on Tangs in this tank size. It is the rare person who has success in keeping multiple Tangs in a tank this small. I would suggest you stick with one Tang, and make it a Tang from the Ctenochaetus genus. The Chevron and Tomini are my personal favorites, but the Yellow Eye is less expensive and probably the easiest of all Tangs to maintain in captivity. This particular genus is less aggressive that the others and are actually better algae grazers for reef setups.


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, I've been doing a LOT of reading before I take each step.

One question I do have - how often do I feed the 18 (now 15) hermit crabs? They appear to be attacking and killing each other for food. I have the micro pellets and the LFS said to feed just a pinch every two days, but without any other food (algae and waste) I'm fearful off them killing themselves to survive.


----------

